# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Yamabuki Ogon Doitsu....

## Hintharto

Yamabuki Ogon Doitsu
Ukuran +- 42 cm
Jenis kelamin???
Lokal Blitar

Lelang berlaku mulai sekarang dan berakhir tanggal 29 Januari 2009 pukul 21.30 waktu server
Starting Price Rp. 600.000
Kelipatan Rp. 50.000
Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim / ongkos kirim ditanggung oleh pemenang...

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

